# Convict Cichlid Fry (50-60)



## Licciardi (Aug 22, 2011)

Ive just recently welcomed some new members to my 55g new world cichlid tank the other day, and while i have most things figured out, i have a few concerns. I have set up a divider in the tank, so that the fish will stop stressing eachother out, darting back and forth in the tank, but it is clear, and the other cichlid like to sit right next to it and torment the convict parents. Previously there had been a small crack on one side of the divider, and fry were escaping and immediately getting snatched up, to the parent's despair. The convict pair both ram against the divider, trying to scare away the other cichlids to protect their children, and they dont seem to want to stop. I am thinking about putting another divider in there, and seperating them by 4-6 inches, so they stop going at eachother behind the divider. Other than that, I only have space for a few of these fry to keep til maturity, i need to find a new home. Since this was an unexpected birth, i did not get the time to check the local fishstore for availability there, however, they just recently rolled out a batch of convicts as well, so maybe they wont mind 50 or so more, but we will see i suppose.. they have several more tanks that they can hold fish in 
And one last thing. I have a chinese algae eater in this tank, who could do a bit of cleaning on the glass in the divided area with the convicts, but he kept getting scared away before the divider, so it would be no use putting him in there now, or hed be trapped and killed. I need some way to clean the algae in there without disturbing the water quality or the fry... Thanks to anyone who can help!!
*c/p*


----------



## ollyboyce (Jan 12, 2012)

Ahh convicts, breed faster than rabbits, my tanks were teeming with them, my local petstore couldnt even handle the amount i was giving to them lol

u not tried with just a sponge on a handle?


----------

